# Installing dryer outlet in laundry room



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

I am assuming by your reference to capping the gas line, that you would like to install an electric dryer in a location where a gas dryer was previously installed.

Considering your lack of experience with electrical work, I would get a qualified electrician to do the hookup, and a qualified plumber to cap the gas pipe.

You are dealing with heavy currents, most likely at 220V, so this is not your every-day wall receptacle.

FW


----------



## ManMythLegend (Dec 18, 2007)

I appreciate your concern, but how am I to learn if I outsource everything? I'm fully prepared to run the wiring, install the outlet, and hook it up to the box. I have a 10 kA breaker with the two 20 switches attached that has been off for over a year. It used to go to an old floor heater. I'd like to use that same breaker. I just need some info. Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

He can still purchase the materials, and run the wire to save costs on install. As for stating that he needs to get an Electrician, I am sure that if he is competent enough to be a Carpenter, he can understand what gauge wire, outlet type (ie 4 wire), and which section of the NEC.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The 10kA is the rating that the Breaker is rated at to be able to handle a extreme Energy Load from surge on the Electric service going to the house, not the Ampicity rating. You mentioned that you have 2 20 switches, are they showing 20 on the handles on the Breakers, if so, that means that they are 20 amp.

As for the Dryer, check the rating requirements for the Dryer, and is it an older that uses a 3 wire plug, or a newer that uses a 4 wire plug?


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

my friend, i have gotten similar resopnses in the past as above. what i found works better is if you do your homework, research what is needed, draw out your electrical plan and then post for advice. add a quick summary and in the next paragraph be very descriptive in your post & include the state you live in so people know your local codes. 

then people will know your competency level better and can give advice accordingly (which may still end up being "hire an electrician"). 

anyway, in ontario canada..

for electric dryer they are wired using 10-gauge wire with 30-amp 240V braeker; this is a DEDICATED circuit. the washer is on its own circuit. 

remember that these machines vibrate so fasten the wiring securely (i.e. use conduit). 

ps. i'm not a pro, so wait for others to post.

Knucklez


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't learn if you don't get your hands on it.

Electric dryer hook up and this will be a new installation.....required 4 wire hookup. The dryer is 120/240 volt and needs a neutral in the wiring. You need 10/3 with ground (H-H-N-Grd)and a nema 14-30R for your plug. You also need to get a 4 wire dryer power cord.

Please reference the below drawing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

The only thing I can add to Stubbie's post is remove the existing 2-pole 20A breaker you have and bring it in to a supply house or {cough} a home center.
They can get you the correct 2-pole 30 that you WILL Need. 

Then get some 10/3NM cable; you previously measured how much you will need, right? Add a few feet for a cushion.

Get and use a deep 2-gang cut in box, you will NOT get the cable and receptacle in a one gang cut in.

Get the appropriate 4-wire flush dryer receptacle and 2-gang sized cover plate for it.

Follow Stubbie's drawing.

Report back and tell us how great everything worked. :thumbsup:


----------



## ManMythLegend (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW! Plenty of great of information! Thanks so much. That should be more than enough to get me started. 

The dryer allows me to change from 3 wire to 4 wire from a panel on the back. That should be no problem. 

Again, I can cut the drywall and install the outlet, run wire, etc. I would just like to know if 30 inches high is standard or if a dryer is different. The other outlets in the laundry are about 4 feet high. Should I just match this one or are those wrong?


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

There is no code concerning the height of the receptacle. Put it where the cord will reach it without stretching.


----------



## ManMythLegend (Dec 18, 2007)

Just a quick pic of the other outlet. I have other pics of my Laundry room redo in My Photos


----------



## ManMythLegend (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everybody! I'm sure I'll be back.


----------

